# Pentium D to Core 2 Duo - Worth the Upgrade?



## junialum (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I seek your advice on whether to upgrade my current processor to a compatible Core 2 Duo model.

*Motherboard*
Manufacturer: Dell Inc
Model: 0YC523
Chipset: Intel i945P/PL/G/GZ

*Current CPU*
Intel Pentium D 830 (3.0Ghz)
Socket 775 LGA
90nm / 1.420v
800Mhz FSB

I have upgraded most of the components of my 4 year old Dell Dimension 9150. Running 4GB RAM, 8800GT, etc. I believe my system is being bottlenecked at the processor type since I have been reading that Pentium D = bad and that a Core 2 Duo is a major upgrade.

I understand that most people just get a new computer and do not bother about upgrading their processors but I do not have to funds to get a whole new comp and hope to make an upgrade only at the CPU if it is worth it.

*I'll like to check which Core 2 Duo / Quad Core / etc processors I can make an upgrade to and if the speed increase is worth the upgrade.*

Please let me know if the data I provided is enough for you to make recommendations. *Please also advice me if there are any pitfalls I should note when making a CPU upgrade (cooling / BIOS / etc)*. I have upgraded multiple components of my computer but am completely green to CPUs.

Thank you!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The older 945P chip sets will not take a C2D unfortunately while the newer 945GZ and PL's will Dell does not have a Bios update to support them and probably never will as with most OEM's there is no gain it for them.


----------



## junialum (Feb 15, 2009)

So, in short. Not possible to upgrade?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not on a 9150 the Pentium D's are all they will hold.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you could swap motherboards / computer case ? and new copy of win xp of course unless you have a retail version of windows not OEM DELL version


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

mwave.com / click refurbished / click motherboards ........................ super deals in there (good board for $60.00 -$80.00)

coolermaster centurion case ..........$50.00


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dell 9150 = BTX motherbaord:grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

MSI P45 NEO3-FR intel p45 chipset ATX form factor 1xPCI-E(x16)/1xPCI-E(x1)/4xpci/4xddr2 w/sata2 raid,lan(gb),usb 2.0 & audio (refurbished bare product no accessories w/15-day warranty) (*Limit 1 pcs/customer) *$61.73 *

SKU: CB25163 Mfg. Part No: NEO3-FR More Info View Full 



http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewprod...OUT-REFURB&DNAME=Blow+Out+Sales+-+Refurbished


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Yeah ............... BTX board ....:4-puke:


but a new case and mobo will solve that


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What would that be a pile of there?:laugh:


----------



## junialum (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you for all the replies. I will hold upgrading till I save for a Core i7. All these swapping of motherboard, etc seems too much fuss for a 4 year old PC.

I was hoping to just make a simple CPU upgrade.

Tks again.


----------

